
Wildfires Spared Many Australian Winemakers, but the Smoke Might Not - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wildfires-spared-many-australian-winemakers-but-the-smoke-might-not-11580813036
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/rt7xM](http://archive.is/rt7xM)

